# How to construct 3 way joints



## pe2dave (31 Oct 2007)

I'm making a small set of drawers (for cutlery). Using frame and board method.
The frames are 20x12mm oak. The boards are 4mm oak faced ply

I'm looking for a technique to join 3 frame pieces at the corners.

Any suggestions welcome. My brain finds it hard to work in 3D!


----------



## catface (12 Nov 2007)

hello, 
the book you need is called : Fine Woodworking on Boxes, Carcasses and Drawers (ISBN 0 - 918804 - 26 - 4). Mine cost about £10 from Axminster power tool about 3 years ago, I dont know if they still stock it. Hope this helps, regards, Catface.


----------



## pe2dave (13 Nov 2007)

catface":po7zud0n said:


> hello,
> the book you need is called : Fine Woodworking on Boxes, Carcasses and Drawers (ISBN 0 - 918804 - 26 - 4). Mine cost about £10 from Axminster power tool about 3 years ago, I dont know if they still stock it. Hope this helps, regards, Catface.



Thanks, I'll take a look.

I've experimented using a mitre on the front face with a half lap front to back on the side rails. The joint shows, which makes it a 'feature'! Doesn't look half bad.

Dave


----------

